

Finally, App Store Ratings Prompts That Don't Suck - gozmike
http://supportkit.io/reviews?utm_source=hn&utm_campaign=launch

======
nklas
Wish apple would remove the ratings from the app store, all this begging for
ratings are super annoying for me as a user, no matter how it's done. And i
must say, this seems a lot more annoying than a simple popup in-app, and a
whole lot more creepy! If any of the apps i use implemented something like
this, i would delete it straight away.

